# Job offer from Abu Dhabi



## Prasad’s (Dec 27, 2020)

I have received a job in Abu Dhabi and I have been asked to travel in visit visa provided by company. Company said they will process the employment visa after arriving to UAE.
With COVID restrictions, are there any new hiring or did anyone in this forum recently moved from India to UAE? How is the process? And is there any risk?

Company seems to be genuine. But not sure about the COVID restrictions for new job offer and visa process.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
No - this is not the way to do it!
The company should arrange an employment visa for you and you should arrive on that.
If you arrive on a visit visa - then you run the risk that they don’t pay you or arrange a proper visa for you.
Also - do not pay any fees for visa processing or flight tickets - with the promise of reimbursement when you arrive in the UAE - this is a big red flag!
You cannot legally work on a visit visa - so any proper company will know this.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rajneeshs (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi 
This is correct !! Due to covid, the resident visa from outside the country is banned and it's allowed from within the country.
My friend travelled recently almost a week ago and she too travelled on visiter visa to Dubai. Once she reached dubai her company has filed for Emirites ID, Resident visa, medical and she would soon get her work permit done.

The process is very streamlined in Dubai and it's not of the concern. The only concern could be the fees are too high. Also, PGDBA is not considered as MBA or post graduate degree so submit your engineering BE degree or BSc degree whatever valid for Emitrates attestation.

Best of luck.
Regards
Raj




Prasad’s said:


> I have received a job in Abu Dhabi and I have been asked to travel in visit visa provided by company. Company said they will process the employment visa after arriving to UAE.
> With COVID restrictions, are there any new hiring or did anyone in this forum recently moved from India to UAE? How is the process? And is there any risk?
> 
> Company seems to be genuine. But not sure about the COVID restrictions for new job offer and visa process.
> ...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

rajneeshs said:


> Hi
> This is correct !! Due to covid, the resident visa from outside the country is banned and it's allowed from within the country.
> My friend travelled recently almost a week ago and she too travelled on visiter visa to Dubai. Once she reached dubai her company has filed for Emirites ID, Resident visa, medical and she would soon get her work permit done.
> 
> ...


Be careful - Abu Dhabi is not Dubai!
Each Emirate has their own rules - especially at the moment!
What works in Dubai - does not necessarily work in Abu Dhabi


----------



## rajneeshs (Jan 4, 2021)

Stevesolar said:


> Be careful - Abu Dhabi is not Dubai!
> Each Emirate has their own rules - especially at the moment!
> What works in Dubai - does not necessarily work in Abu Dhabi


You may be correct steve. The situation, I mentioned is valid for Dubai and my friend travelled on last week of Dec 2020
Her medical is done and emirates id is filed. She is soon going to get resident visa. hopefully by end of this week


----------



## borgy95 (Jan 4, 2021)

I am also in the process of relocating to Abu Dhabi following a job offer. The recruiter is organising the visa - it is a working visa and two employment security checks (security clearance and credit check) with all paperwork signed before flying.

Also look out to see if the contract has medical insurance that covers covid costs. If you get quarantined, this can be a 15k DIR bill.

Your situation sounds like a MASSIVE RED FLAG. Never relocate on 'a promise that it will all be ok'.


----------

